# quick holster question



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Got me a taurus pt1911 and im lookin at holsters. I like this uncle mikes 1911 kydex holster but im not sure if its a positive retention holster?? Theres no strap and i only want a positive type retention holster.
looked at fobus....itac and uncle mikes. Any advice? Tnx hg


----------



## tracker1 (May 5, 2011)

I would look at a little better holsters for a 1911. you don't have to get a high dollar holster to work good. check out Com-Tac.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*hg*, what exactly do you mean by "positive retention"?
Do you need a rig that will lock your pistol into place until you press a button or undo a strap?
Please be more specific.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Exactly.you need to define retention.Walking and sitting,riding the 4 wheeler too,LE or Security?Whole different parameters.Kydex is molded to the gun like a good leather holster,you can feel and sometimes hear the gun snap in place I'm not big on plastic so... .Except for work I'll go through the day with a molded leather holster,done untold miles on my Harleys,but I won't get on a dirtbike or mountainbike ride for a minute with it,time for a thumbreak or strap.You could turn me upside down or cartrwheel if I could and be fine,it's the jolts that matter.If you need more retention than that it's a job and they'll give you one most likely.


----------



## Jammersix (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm always surprised at the phenomenon (not necessarily the case here) of folks spending hundreds or thousands of dollars for a weapon, and then suddenly going cheap on magazines, holsters and belts.

Cheap magazines will cost you the match or get you killed, and a "budget" holster or belt will ruin your day in other ways.

I have the proverbial box of holsters, and that all ended when I bought a Milt Sparks VMII and a Milt Sparks belt.

I was prompted to spend the dollars by two facts: the fact that I'd be able to sell them for more than what I paid for them on the internet, and a promise from a guy on a board to buy any Milt Sparks holster I truly didn't like.

Now when I buy a weapon, I add the cost of the appropriate Milt Sparks holster and a new belt if I want one. No more Uncle Mike's anything for me.

A high end holster and belt will save you money over the decades. But I imagine you won't believe that any more than I did until you have your own box of holsters.

Good luck!


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Uncle Mikes makes a number of tension adjustable holsters in kydex to help secure the pistol in the holster but they are not a positive lock like a strap or thumb break. Also remember you get what you pay for, an inexpensive holster will work for light duty but will probably need to be replaced sooner than a higher end holster if you use it hard/every day.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I use and like the SERPA holster but you do have to maintain the holster by keeping it clean to prevent the locking lever fro getting stuck


----------

